# Oil Drain Plug - Use Crush Washers?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

The G/F has a 2001 Altima - should you use a crush washer on the oil drain plug when changing oil? On my Subaru, these crush washers are used..


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaveTV said:


> *The G/F has a 2001 Altima - should you use a crush washer on the oil drain plug when changing oil? On my Subaru, these crush washers are used..  *


 Change them with every oil change to prevent leakage.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No you don't have to use those. I buy the regular flat washers (that are made for drain plugs of course) and just change them every couple oil changes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

THX - are these washer available at Parts Stores, or just a dealer item?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Auto stores but much cheaper at hardware stores where they cost only a few cents each.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

My local nissan dealer gives me a couple free crush washers each time i buy my oil filters...


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Buy a copper washer, you can get them at Napa . I've used mine for over 50,000 miles and I haven't had any oil leaks yet. Plastic washers are crap.


----------

